# Christ is risen - He is risen indeed



## Setwale_Charm

Hello!!
 I would be grateful if speakers of as many languages as possible could contribute to this thread with the common forms of Easter greetings in their language. 
 I especially have trouble with the reply usually. I know that in German, for example, they say; Der Herr ist aufgestanden! and in Armenian they say: Kristos hayerva merelyos! but I do not know what the replies are.


 All are welcome!


----------



## GEmatt

Setwale_Charm said:


> I know that in German, for example, they say; Der Herr ist aufgestanden!


Hi,

Just a remark: I think it should be _auf*er*standen_. _Auf*ge*standen_ would just mean that _the Lord has stood up_.  In French, _Joyeuses Pâques_.


----------



## jazyk

In Brazil as a whole we normally just say Feliz Páscoa (Happy Easter).


----------



## Outsider

In Portugal, either _Feliz(es) Páscoa(s)_ ("Happy Easter", in singular and plural version) or _Boa(s) Páscoa(s)_ ("[Have a] nice Easter").


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Yes, but does not the greeting "Christ is risen" exist in your languages at all?


----------



## MarX

Indonesian:

1. Christ is risen!
=*Kristus sudah bangkit!*
(lit. Christ already rise)

2. Happy Easter!
=*Selamat Paskah!*


----------



## sokol

GEmatt said:


> Just a remark: I think it should be _auf*er*standen_. _Auf*ge*standen_ would just mean that _the Lord has stood up_.  In French, _Joyeuses Pâques_.



Correct: it would be "Der Herr ist auf*er*standen".

But this phrase is NOT an Easter greeting, it is just part of the liturgy and probably occurs in some Bible translations (I am no regular Bible reader, so I am not sure here).

Easter greetings in German are quite plain, usually it is "Frohe Ostern", and the reply would be the same.


----------



## avok

Setwale_Charm said:


> Yes, but does not the greeting "Christ is risen" exist in your languages at all?


 
Hei,

Is "Christ is risen" really a greeting?


----------



## OldAvatar

In Romanian it is a greeting, used in Easter days:

Hristos a înviat!
Adevărat a înviat!


----------



## Setwale_Charm

avok said:


> Hei,
> 
> Is "Christ is risen" really a greeting?


 
Yes. Christians normally greet each other on this day with "Christ is risen" and get the response "He is risen indeed".


----------



## elroy

Arabic:

المسيح قام (_al-masiiH qaam_)

حقًا قام (_Haqqan qaam_)


----------



## GEmatt

Setwale_Charm said:


> Yes. Christians normally greet each other on this day with "Christ is risen" and get the response "He is risen indeed".


Well...even before I "lapsed", I had never heard of this greeting.  Perhaps it's restricted to certain confessions or regions?


----------



## Christo Tamarin

Old Slavonic:  Хрiстосъ въскресе! - Въистинą въскресе!

Modern Bulgarian: Христос възкресе! - Наистина възкресе!

Modern Russian: Христос воскрес! - Воистину воскрес!


----------



## Topsie

GEmatt said:


> Well...even before I "lapsed", I had never heard of this greeting.  Perhaps it's restricted to certain confessions or regions?


Neither had I! Then I found this:
http://srbigham.com/en/index.html


----------



## avok

Setwale_Charm said:


> Yes. Christians normally greet each other on this day with "Christ is risen" and get the response "He is risen indeed".


 
Hmm I have never heard it. But I 'll translate it.

"İsa dirildi"

"Gerçekten dirildi"


----------



## Outsider

Setwale_Charm said:


> Christians normally greet each other on this day with "Christ is risen" and get the response "He is risen indeed".


Not in Portugal, that I know.


----------



## sokol

GEmatt said:


> Well...even before I "lapsed", I had never heard of this greeting.  Perhaps it's restricted to certain confessions or regions?



You are from Switzerland and not familiar with this greeting, same for me (and I'm Austrian): seems we already have covered all important Christian confessions in Europe (Calvinist, Lutherian, Catholic).

It does not seem to be a 'Central European' greeting (Switzerland, Austria), or not any more anyway (it might have been different in the Middle Ages).



Topsie said:


> Neither had I! Then I found this:
> http://srbigham.com/en/index.html


Well yes, Topsie, but this simply has been translated - I wouldn't be so sure that these translated versions really are used (still) as Easter Greetings.
Certainly the affirmation of 'Christ has risen - Christ ist erstanden' exists in German, but only in liturgy - I haven't come across it, ever, as a simple greeting. Nor do I know how the second part would translate into German (well, of course I could provide a translation, but such speech acts couldn't be translated 'just so', they have to follow the 'traditional' wordings.).
(And my parents were, are and always will be strict Catholic believers and regular churchgoers ).


----------



## avok

Maybe this greeting is common / not rare in Eastern Christianity?


----------



## MarX

In Indonesia you would only say "Selamat Paskah!".

You can also say "Kristus sudah bangkit!", but that's not very usual.


What Avok said is possible. Perhaps it's an Eastern Christianity thing.


----------



## modus.irrealis

In Greek it's

Χριστός ανέστη (hrist*o*s an*e*sti)
Αληθώς ανέστη (alith*o*s an*e*sti)

There's another possible response in αληθώς ο κύριος (alith*o*s o k*i*rios) which is literally "truly the Lord" and I assume the verb is simply implied.

As a variant of the English version, the response I'm familiar with is "Truly he is risen"



avok said:


> Maybe this greeting is common / not rare in Eastern Christianity?


For Orthodox Christians it's very common, at least in my experience -- it's basically the greeting used for a period starting with Easter (I think technically it lasts until Pentecost). Even on the phone, when the person picks it up and says hello, the other person might say Χριστός ανέστη.


----------



## OldAvatar

modus.irrealis said:


> For Orthodox Christians it's very common, at least in my experience -- it's basically the greeting used for a period starting with Easter (I think technically it lasts until Pentecost). Even on the phone, when the person picks it up and says hello, the other person might say Χριστός ανέστη.



That's correct! Not only that is very common, but among Orthodox Christians, it is considered unpolite not to use it. On countryside, in Easter days, even strangers are greeting eachothers using *Christ is risen*! *He is risen indeed!* It is also used when people knock painted eggs. One person knocks the egg using another egg and says the first part of the greeting, while the other one holds tight the other egg and answers using the second part.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

It is also quite common in the Anglican church and among many Protestant denominations who can hardly be considered either Orthodox or Eastern.


----------



## se16teddy

Setwale_Charm said:


> It is also quite common in the Anglican church and among many Protestant denominations who can hardly be considered either Orthodox or Eastern.


 
Many people in the Anglican church have been interested in Eastern Orthodoxy for a long time though. There is an Orthodox icon of the Mother of God in a prominent position near the west door of Westminster Abbey. http://anglicanhistory.org/orthodoxy/index.html

There is a Wikipedia article on this Paschal greeting. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paschal_greeting

There are a number of well known Orthodox hymns with these words.


----------



## Nanon

A _practising_ Roman Catholic would give a better answer .
But it seems to me that "Christ is risen / He is risen indeed" sounds more like liturgy and is not often used as a greeting among RC's in Western Europe and Latin America.

(BTW - icons can be found in Catholic churches, too.)


----------



## sokol

Nanon said:


> A _practising_ Roman Catholic would give a better answer .
> But it seems to me that "Christ is risen / He is risen indeed" sounds more like liturgy and is not often used as a greeting among RC's in Western Europe and Latin America.



You know, even though I myself am no practising Roman Catholic (any more ), my parents (and many people I know in rural Upper Austria) _are_ - and they _never ever_ used this phrase as a greeting as described above; it is only ever used in liturgy, to my knowledge, here in Austria.


----------



## RogerB

I think that 'Christ is risen/He is risen indeed' is used as an Easter greeting in the Russian Orthodox Churches - and maybe other Orthodox Churches as well.  It is certainly liturgy, but among orthodox Christians a greeting as well.


----------



## modus.irrealis

OldAvatar said:


> It is also used when people knock painted eggs. One person knocks the egg using another egg and says the first part of the greeting, while the other one holds tight the other egg and answers using the second part.


Yes, we have that tradition as well.


----------



## dn88

The thread title in *Polish* would be:

_Chrystus zmartwychwstał - zmartwychwstał prawdziwie_


----------



## Setwale_Charm

RogerB said:


> I think that 'Christ is risen/He is risen indeed' is used as an Easter greeting in the Russian Orthodox Churches - and maybe other Orthodox Churches as well. It is certainly liturgy, but among orthodox Christians a greeting as well.


 
As you can see from this thread it is not used in the Russian Orthodox Church only.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

dn88 said:


> The thread title in *Polish* would be:
> 
> _Chrystus zmartwychwstał - zmartwychwstał prawdziwie_


 
Do Polish people commonly say it? or is it just a translation?


----------



## Encolpius

it's kind of Orthodox greeting during Easter

*in Latin *

Greeting: Christus resurrexit!
Answer: Vere resurrexit.


----------



## Encolpius

in Hungarian

Krisztus feltámadt!
Valóban feltámadt!


----------



## Encolpius

in Czech

Kristus vstal z mrtvých.
Vpravdě vstal z mrtvých.


----------



## Montesacro

In Italian:

- _Cristo è risorto_.
- _In verità è risorto_ (apart from liturgy one would normally say _è risorto davvero_ or _è risorto veramente_).

Anyway it's just a translation: nobody uses it as an Easter greeting.


----------



## Encolpius

I never heard it either, but maybe because it might be an Orthodox greeting (I lived among Roman Catholics). So maybe Russian, Bulgarian members would know more.


----------



## Kevin Beach

Greeting: Christ is Risen!

Reply: Risen indeed!
_________________________

It is the Easter morning greeting of _Eastern_ Christians.

Therefore it is used in the Orthodox Churches.

It is also used by (Roman) Catholics of the Greek or Eastern Rite (instead of the much better known Latin Rite). They are in communion with the Bishop of Rome but their liturgy and disciplines mirror those of the Orthodox Churches. Therefore their priests can marry and they tend to call their principal service the "Divine Liturgy" instead of the "Mass".

Many Anglicans and Protestants may use the greeting simply because they like to be associated with other forms of Christianity.


----------



## Kanes

In Bulgaria its the norm around easter:

-Hristos vaskrese
-naistna vaskrese


----------



## mcibor

Setwale_Charm said:


> Do Polish people commonly say it? or is it just a translation?



Chrystus zmartwychwstał is just a translation (Chrystus - Christ, z - from, martwych - dead, wstał - risen)

As a greeting we can say*
Wesołego Alleluja* (happy Alleluja)
or
*Wesołych Świąt* (happy holidays)
or if you are a believer:
*Wesołych Świąt Zmartwychwstania Pańskiego* (happy holidays of Risen Lord)


----------



## mrbob

It is a very common Easter greeting among Baptist churches in the South where I grew up.


----------



## Zsuzsu

Encolpius said:


> I never heard it either, but maybe because it might be an Orthodox greeting (I lived among Roman Catholics). So maybe Russian, Bulgarian members would know more.


 
It is not an Orthodox greeting, Encolpius. We use it in Hungary in Roman Catholic services!

I've found a Hungarian site (here) where "Christ is risen! Risen indeed!" is translated into 37 languages. The only thing you have to do is to find out which nationality is which Hungarian word. (Here is a Hungarian-English dictionary.)


----------



## RaLo18

From Zsuzsu's site:

Ha Mashiyach qam! Ken hoo qam!
In Hebrew: המשיח קם! כן הוא קם!
Translation: The Messiah is risen! Yes he is!

But since most Hebrew speakers aren't Christians, I guess the most common Easter greeting in Hebrew would be:
Khag Paskha Same'akh - חג פסחא שמח (Happy Easter).


----------



## sokol

Zsuzsu said:


> It is not an Orthodox greeting, Encolpius. We use it in Hungary in Roman Catholic services!
> 
> I've found a Hungarian site (here) where "Christ is risen! Risen indeed!" is translated into 37 languages. The only thing you have to do is to find out which nationality is which Hungarian word. (Here is a Hungarian-English dictionary.)


I see a German version is listed there too:
"Német: 
Christus ist auferstanden! Er ist wahrhaftig auferstanden!"

Well, I can assure you that in Roman Catholic services in Austria only "Christus ist auferstanden!" is used - as part of the liturgy. And that this phrase never is used as a greeting here - not even by regular churchgoers. (Or at least I have never heard it. It might be different in Burgenland which has been under Hungarian rule for a long time and thus might be influenced by Hungarian customs.)


----------



## Linguist301

Setwale_Charm, in *Armenian*, we say:

Qristos haryav i merelots - ohrnyal e harutyun' Qristosi.

It means: "Christ is risen from the dead", and the reply is, "Blessed is the resurrection of Christ"


----------



## RogerB

That's a very attractive translation!  What a pity that the truth of it, and its implications, isn't acknowledged more widely!  Thanks for your contribution, Setwale


----------



## Slavianophil

I don't know about _Eastern_ Churches, but in the Orthodox Church 'Christ is risen!' is the normal Easter greeting and 'Indeed He has risen!' is the normal answer to it. In Russian we simply do not have the expression 'Happy Easter!', it is always "Христос воскрес(е)!" - "Воистину воскрес(е)!"

I think that in Greece, Romania and other Orthodox countries it is the same. And my Orthodox American friends also used this Easter greeting. Moreover, many of them preferred to say 'Paskha' instead of 'Easter' in English because they found Orthodox Easter so different from Protestant that they needed a different word for it.

In fact, this difference in greetings may be explained by the different attitude to Easter in Western and Orthodox Christianity. Orthodox believers consider Easter as 'the Feast of Feasts', the highest point of the liturgical year, a breakthrough into another reality. It is not just a major feast, it is so special, that everything about it has to be special - including the greeting.


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog:1.) Nagbangong muli ang Kristo!/ Nabuhay ngang muli si Kristo  the answer/reply for this= tunay nga!(it is real indeed)


----------

